# Dateinamen in Ordner auslesen mit VB-Script



## Choco2 (9. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht OT mit meiner Frage zum VB Script.

Es geht um folgendes:

Ich möchte per VBScript die Dateinamen aus einem Windows Ordner auslesen, so dass ich dann den kompletten Pfad zu der Datei zur Verfügung habe.
Und das im durchlauf durch den ganzen Ordner.

Kann mir da wer helfen?

Das Ergebniss sollte also so aussehen:

Dokument1 = c\ordner\dokument.doc
Dokument2 = c\ordner\test.pdf
Dokument3 = c\ordner\test2.txt
...

Vielen Dank Choco


----------



## Shakie (11. August 2006)

Informiere dich mal über die Dir-Funktion oder auch über das FileSystemObject. Damit solltest du das bewerkstelligen können. Und es gibt zu diesen Themen wirklich bereits massig Threads hier, einfach mal Suche verwenden!


----------

